# Price changes and HD package



## ckonon (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey all, i'm a long time viewer of this forum and new owner of an HR20. I received an email from directv today with a link to a document about the upcoming price increases to all the programming packages effective March 1. When I viewed the document, I found the last paragraph very interesting. "*HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo. as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by Directv in its sole discretion." I'm wondering if maybe there is a new HD package coming out soon? Perhaps more channels? Just thought it was interesting so I thought i'd mention it. I wanted to post a link to the document I quoted, but you have to make 5 posts before you can post a link.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am very interested to hear more on this. I have yet to receive an email. But am planning on dropping the HD package as it is. just not really worth the $10 to me.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

I recieved the same email yesterday as well.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you currently have the HD pack you can keep it and the channels it includes.

But as of Feb 1st they are getting rid of the HD pack and having an "HD Access fee" of $10.99 a month. Anyone activating an HD receiver after that date will have to pay the HD access fee.

The HD access fee includes all the HD channels there are today plus any new ones that are added that are part of your normal package. So if you have just Total Choice and they add in A&E HD, then you'd get A&E HD since A&E is part of Total Choice.

There is a pretty large thread in the General Forum discussing this.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't followed that thread a whole lot but the $10.99 HD Access fee is a fee for the technology, not the programming. If you want HD programming, you still have to pay for the HD enabled package.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

wmschultz said:


> I haven't followed that thread a whole lot but the $10.99 HD Access fee is a fee for the technology, not the programming. If you want HD programming, you still have to pay for the HD enabled package.


Well, you don't pay any exta for HD other then that $10.99 fee (not sure if that is what you mean). 
You get whatever HD is available in the package you have (TC, TC+, Extra, HBO, whatever).


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm unclear on one thing: if DTV adds a new HD channel, say on Total Choice, will those of us who are still grandfathered into the old HD package and have Total Choice be able to get the new HD channel or will we merely keep the old channels and be compelled to change over to the $11 access fee for the new HD channel?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

shendley said:


> I'm unclear on one thing: if DTV adds a new HD channel, say on Total Choice, will those of us who are still grandfathered into the old HD package and have Total Choice be able to get the new HD channel or will we merely keep the old channels and be compelled to change over to the $11 access fee for the new HD channel?


You will need to get the new HD access fee to get it. It's only an extra $1 so it's a no brainer to me. So they'll add in 60+ HD channels over the next year at a cost of only $1 extra to me? Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

In Case you have not received the email here is the text from the pdf link 

New Rates for DIRECTV ® Service: New prices indicated below take eect March 1, 2007, and will appear on billing statements issued after that date. See the
detailed information below as it relates to your service.
Base Packages: Base packages include local channels, where available. If DIRECTV does not oer local channels in your area, programming packages are $3/mo.
less than the listed prices. Visit directv.com/locals to check availability by ZIP code. Packages and their new prices: PREMIER (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® PREMIER)
$99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN PREMIER ™ $99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN ULTRA ™ $51.99/mo; SELECCIÓN MÁS ™ $42.99/mo. SELECT (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® SELECT)
will increase up to an additional $3/mo. The following base packages*:TOTAL CHOICE ® , TOTAL CHOICE PLUS, OPCIÓN PREMIER, OPCIÓN ULTRA ESPECIAL,
OPCIÓN EXTRA ESPECIAL, OPCIÓN EXTRA, OPCIÓN ESPECIAL, DIRECTV Limited, PLUS DIRECTV, PERSONAL CHOICE, TOTAL CHOICE LIMITED, and TOTAL
CHOICE Value Packages without HBO ® will increase up to an additional $3/mo. Prices for TOTAL CHOICE Value Packages with HBO ® * and TOTAL CHOICE
PLATINUM* will increase up to an additional $4/mo.
*These packages are no longer available for sale. Customers who currently subscribe to these packages may maintain them as long as their account is in
good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.
Other Packages: HBO Premium Movie Service increases an additional $1/mo. (except where included in PREMIER and SELECCIÓN PREMIER). Prices of
other premium movie services do not change. TOTAL CHOICE MOBILE increases an additional $5/mo., FilipinoDirect ™ increases an additional $2/mo., and
TFCDirect ™ increases an additional $3/mo. The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package
may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV
in its sole discretion.
For complete pricing and packaging information, visit directv.com/packages. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change, at any time. Hardware and programming available separately. Pricing
is residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at directv.com/legal and in your rst bill. ©2006 DIRECTV,
Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo, TOTAL CHOICE, SELECCIÓN PREMIER, SELECCIÓN ULTRA , SELECCIÓN MÁS and all other WorldDirect service names are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other
trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. 02/07 28715CSS-10
0207IPCGEN


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ckonon said:


> Hey all, i'm a long time viewer of this forum and new owner of an HR20. I received an email from directv today with a link to a document about the upcoming price increases to all the programming packages effective March 1. When I viewed the document, I found the last paragraph very interesting. "*HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo. as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by Directv in its sole discretion." I'm wondering if maybe there is a new HD package coming out soon? Perhaps more channels? Just thought it was interesting so I thought i'd mention it. I wanted to post a link to the document I quoted, but you have to make 5 posts before you can post a link.


I am just curious... if the current HD package isn't available for sale anymore, then what do the new HD subscribers signing up today get regarding HD channels? It says the new package lineup will be out 1 March. What about the meantime?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

nice cut and paste job.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, unless I am reading this incorrectly......

The HD Access fee is $10.99...this is for access to the HD locals and the HD Premium services that you pay for, like HBO, Showtime and that.

You STILL need to get the Choice PLUS HD in order to get the HD package like ESPN and HDNET.



> *PLUS HD: All of the above, AND this package features access to the best HD channels, including ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, TNT HD, Discovery HD Theater, Universal HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies, local HD channels and more sports in HD than any other cable or satellite provider. All our HD channels bring you a picture clarity that's 7 to 10 times sharper than ordinary TV.
> 
> HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the "HD Access Fee"). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customer's account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™ package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.
> *


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Could you please give us the link?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> Could you please give us the link?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337065

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/01/18/directvs-new-hd-pricing/

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=790178


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Remeber though, if you are under contract, you should be fine. This is really only for new customers.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

wmschultz said:


> Okay, unless I am reading this incorrectly......
> 
> The HD Access fee is $10.99...this is for access to the HD locals and the HD Premium services that you pay for, like HBO, Showtime and that.
> 
> You STILL need to get the Choice PLUS HD in order to get the HD package like ESPN and HDNET.


No. It says it pretty simply in the release. All HD channels will be bundled with the base packages. So ESPN HD will be available in the lowest package available. So all you need (as a new customer) is the lowest Total Choice package and then obviously pay the HD Access fee. This would also get you any other HD channels that would be in Choice like A&E, History, Sci-Fi and so forth.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wmschultz said:


> Remeber though, if you are under contract, you should be fine.


I think the term that you should have used is "current subscriber" as opposed to "under contract". This differentiation is useful so people don't confuse "contracts" and "commitments".


----------



## RCinFLA (Oct 4, 2006)

What do you think will happen if you try to add another HD receiver to your present subscription after March 1?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

RCinFLA said:


> What do you think will happen if you try to add another HD receiver to your present subscription after March 1?


Just adding a receiver (if you already have HD) shouldn't do anything other than incur the additional $4.99 box fee.


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> nice cut and paste job.


It's pretty close to what the pdf file looked like that they sent out. DirecTV should be ashamed of themselves for sending such an awful document to its customers.


----------



## jspiewak (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if the HD local channels are part of the HD package or just part of your normal base package ?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

jspiewak said:


> Does anyone know if the HD local channels are part of the HD package or just part of your normal base package ?


If you subscribe to locals and if you subscribe to the HD programming, the HD locals are included at no charge. At least thats what they told me, I subscribe to TC Plus and the HD package and when I got my HR20 there were no additional charges for the locals.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

jspiewak said:


> Does anyone know if the HD local channels are part of the HD package or just part of your normal base package ?


This is what I have been trying to figure out. If I can't get my locals via sat, then I have no use for the 5LNB dish. Or will they shut off the OTA HD functionality too?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

LI-SVT said:


> This is what I have been trying to figure out. If I can't get my locals via sat, then I have no use for the 5LNB dish. Or will they shut off the OTA HD functionality too?


Well, no use until the new channels go up. 

From what I can tell from what has been posted on the new HD package is that you need to pay the HD access fee to get the HD locals via sat.

Of course none of us will have any changes to what we currently have other then price increases and most that have HD receivers get the HD package and if they don't they most likely will once the new channels are lit up.

The people this will effect will be those that don't pay for the HD package today and the only HD they get from D* is HD locals via sat *and* they change to a different package or activate a new HD receiver in the future. Then they will need to add the HD Access fee to get the HD locals.

I doubt there are all that many people that won't get the HD pack when the new channels go up so the people effected (only HD they get is HD locals) is pretty small.


----------



## jspiewak (Sep 28, 2006)

I asked because I really dont care for the existing HD channels they offer from the HD package, so I was thinking of dropping it until they get more channels on the lineup later this year from the new sats.
But I do want to keep the HD local channels. But in the HD package they never specify the local channels as being part of the package.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> The people this will effect will be those that don't pay for the HD package today and the only HD they get from D* is HD locals via sat *and* they change to a different package or activate a new HD receiver in the future. Then they will need to add the HD Access fee to get the HD locals.


And those that get a h20/hr20, drop the HD pack, then use them stricly for OTA HD.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

jspiewak said:


> I asked because I really dont care for the existing HD channels they offer from the HD package, so I was thinking of dropping it until they get more channels on the lineup later this year from the new sats.
> But I do want to keep the HD local channels. But in the HD package they never specify the local channels as being part of the package.


That's my situation as well. I was planning on dropping the HD pack when I'd have to pay for it, but I'm pretty sure that now you will have to pay the $11/month to have the HD receiver, so you might as well get the few HD channels and the HD locals (I don't think you can get the HD locals now without paying the $11/month) so that you can get the new HD channels later this year.


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

Been reading for a little while, but this is my first post. So Hi everyone. So for my first question. Does anyone know what channels will be added by the end of the year?

Mike


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

This is very confusing.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, the thread in the general forum is all over the place. Lot of opinion and DirecTVs site is the worst IMHO. If you have the HD pack now, it would seem like nothing would change. My question is, when they begin adding new channels, will those of us keeping the old pack get the new channels?


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

ckonon said:


> Hey all, i'm a long time viewer of this forum and new owner of an HR20. I received an email from directv today with a link to a document about the upcoming price increases to all the programming packages effective March 1. When I viewed the document, I found the last paragraph very interesting. "*HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo. as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by Directv in its sole discretion." I'm wondering if maybe there is a new HD package coming out soon? Perhaps more channels? Just thought it was interesting so I thought i'd mention it. I wanted to post a link to the document I quoted, but you have to make 5 posts before you can post a link.


My head is spinning.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

I spoke with a CSR a little while ago and she's telling me that I will get the new HD channels as they come available and keep the $9.99 charge for the HD package. Just the name will change on my bill from HD package to HD access.

Mike


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Wrong. HD Access is different than the HD Package.

HD Access is the access fee that is going to be charged so you can view the HD channels that are already in your package, like the HD Local Channels, HBO HD, and Showtime HD.

The HD Package will be required if you want to get ESPN HD, TNT and the other announced new channels.

Once again, this is all speculative until it happens.


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

Well that's what she said. Take it how you will.

Mike


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to say I'm a lawyer and it is not at all clear to me what I will be charged once this takes effect. There are many smart people in this forum and no one seems to have a clear understanding of what this nice new price hike will mean.

Maybe that should tell D* something... (or maybe their mission was accomplished, I'm not sure).

The way I read it, if I have "Choice" @ $49.99 I also have to pay $10.99 for HD + $5.99 for DVR for $67/mo.? Or I can pay $69.99 for all that (Choice Xtra + HD) & the extra 45 channels or so--right? Or...???


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the following:

Total Choice Plus 48.99
DVR 5.99
Extra receiver 4.99
HD pack 9.99

Without tax, it's 69.96

This is now called the Plus HD package at 69.99 plus 4.99 for the extra receiver.

So I'm down $4.96, with the likelyhood of new HD channels coming up. Not too bad. 

Basically, you have two choices as an HDDVR customer

1) 69.99 plus any extra receivers - 185 channels
2) 99.99 plus any extra receivers - 250 channels (more HD sports and movies)

It may be time to just go all out and get the new premium package.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

dpluta said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Total Choice Plus 48.99
> DVR 5.99
> ...


Couldn't you get the CHOICE package for $49.99 and then add the HD pack for $10.99? I know it's less channels but isn't that possible?


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

It's not clear that the $99.99 Premier package includes the HD access fee (think it includes the DVR fee). Which makes it more like $110. It appears correct that the $69.99 Plus package includes the HD and DVR fee. Neither include the extra receiver fee.

DirecTV couldn't have done a better job of making this more confusing, could they?

Just make SD and HD versions of each package, and include all the damn fees in each. Stop tacking things on. Yes, DirecTV isn't the only company that does this (pretty much every TV provider and cell company is guilty) but it still sucks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am totally confused.. way to go, D*. :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

maybe thier package pricing will be as consistant as their price on the HR20 :lol:


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Again, after i post, amazing. Just more confusion. There is no clear answer from DirecTV on this at all. One CSR says one thing, another a second. Forums all over the place. They botched the HR20, now this. So sad.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Sure, that's correct. However, I was looking at it from an apples to apples standpoint. To keep at least what you have now (and probably more), you're looking at a $5 a month increase.

Someone else asked if the Premium package includes HD and so far the answer is yes. HD, DVR, and all 250 channels for $100. However, if you want NFL ST in HD, you have to buy the Superfan package.

Here's a link to check out:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=790178&page=1&pp=30

Bye.



pdawg17 said:


> Couldn't you get the CHOICE package for $49.99 and then add the HD pack for $10.99? I know it's less channels but isn't that possible?


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmmm, it's all as clear as my OTA channels.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

I get the impression D* does business like the IRS.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Sure, that's correct. However, I was looking at it from an apples to apples standpoint. To keep at least what you have now (and probably more), you're looking at a $5 a month increase.
> 
> Someone else asked if the Premium package includes HD and so far the answer is yes. HD, DVR, and all 250 channels for $100. However, if you want NFL ST in HD, you have to buy the Superfan package.
> 
> ...


Well, since I wasn't planning on keeping the HD pack, I figure it's a $15 increase for me. Of course, I was hoping they would get rid of the HD pack and roll any new HD channels into the existing packages, but I realize that had a snowballs chance in hell, so really I'm not complaining. I knew HD would be more expensive and I've very happy with it.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> That's my situation as well. I was planning on dropping the HD pack when I'd have to pay for it, but I'm pretty sure that now you will have to pay the $11/month to have the HD receiver, so you might as well get the few HD channels and the HD locals (I don't think you can get the HD locals now without paying the $11/month) so that you can get the new HD channels later this year.


 Yes this is all I want to know. The current HD package stinks in my opinion for $10 to watch ESPN and some Moose swimming in the morning and crappy movies. ALL I CARE ABOUT NOW ARE THE LOCALS! My question, do I HAVE to pay this HD Access fee to get my locals in HD via sat? If so, I will not be doing that. Is it even an option now to drop locals and use only OTA for HD? This iswhy I asked for the freaking HR10-250. Unfortunately they sent HR20.


----------



## gdawg (Sep 11, 2006)

gb33 said:


> The current HD package stinks in my opinion for $10 to watch ESPN and some Moose swimming in the morning and crappy movies.
> 
> LMAO -- "Moose swimming in the morning"


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Yes this is all I want to know. The current HD package stinks in my opinion for $10 to watch ESPN and some Moose swimming in the morning and crappy movies. ALL I CARE ABOUT NOW ARE THE LOCALS! My question, do I HAVE to pay this HD Access fee to get my locals in HD via sat? If so, I will not be doing that. Is it even an option now to drop locals and use only OTA for HD? This iswhy I asked for the freaking HR10-250. Unfortunately they sent HR20.


It is my understanding that to have any HD equipment (like the HR20 or HR10-250 I assume), then you will be charged the HD fee. I could be wrong, but that's what I got from reading the information posted here.

And I'm with you, the stuff in the HD pack is not worth $10. All I care about is my locals in HD. That is until the new HD channels come out.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

You are correct. Turn on any HD hardware and you get the $10.99 fee. Yes, the current HD channel lineup is weak. I assume they are doing this in anticipation of the new national HD channels. Then it's tough to complain. There are only so many natl HD channels and if D* gives you most of them, then you are getting value for the 10.99.



mtnagel said:


> It is my understanding that to have any HD equipment (like the HR20 or HR10-250 I assume), then you will be charged the HD fee. I could be wrong, but that's what I got from reading the information posted here.
> 
> And I'm with you, the stuff in the HD pack is not worth $10. All I care about is my locals in HD. That is until the new HD channels come out.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

dpluta said:


> You are correct. Turn on any HD hardware and you get the $10.99 fee. Yes, the current HD channel lineup is weak. I assume they are doing this in anticipation of the new national HD channels. Then it's tough to complain. There are only so many natl HD channels and if D* gives you most of them, then you are getting value for the 10.99.


 To play the bad guy; if it will be a good value with "all these" channels we will be getting. Then it just shows what a lousy deal we have been receiving.
Okay, so if I tell them that with my EXISTING HR20 that I no longer want the HD package, I get no choice?! In fact I will either have to pay another dollar per month or give it back? Is that in the contract too. "We reserve the right to change the package to charge you more, and if you don't like it we can take back the box you signed a contract for and then keep you under contract with no box." That being a lamen term description.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

This from the Directv User Agreemant "Contract": *We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply. Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.*

So if we do not agree to these new changes which essentially "force" us to pay $11 more per month on top of the mandatory bas package, we can end our agreement. I must admit I am very tempted to do so. I don't like this. Good, add more channels those that can afford more for a monthly TV bill, go right on ahead and enjoy it. But for those that are with DTV for it's (former) bang for the buck, and cannot, or wish not, pay over $70 a month for television should not have to do so. It just sickens me to think we all pay at least $600+ dollars a year to watch television. And there arent much more alternatives if you want to record OTA HD due to Tivo's insane initial and monthly fees for the Series 3.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I am more embarrassed to say i am an MD -JD and my head is spinning.....    



uteotw said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I'm a lawyer and it is not at all clear to me what I will be charged once this takes effect. There are many smart people in this forum and no one seems to have a clear understanding of what this nice new price hike will mean.
> 
> Maybe that should tell D* something... (or maybe their mission was accomplished, I'm not sure).
> 
> The way I read it, if I have "Choice" @ $49.99 I also have to pay $10.99 for HD + $5.99 for DVR for $67/mo.? Or I can pay $69.99 for all that (Choice Xtra + HD) & the extra 45 channels or so--right? Or...???


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree. $10 for a rather weak HD lineup has not been a good deal. Up until now, it came down to personal choice. You're right. They are now taking away your right to choose. I suppose if you tell them you dont want any HD from them, then they may be compelled to replace your box with a non-HD version. I dont know how hardcore they will be about it if people want to bail out on their HD offerings.

My general feeling is that I want HD from them and I dont expect to get it for free. However, they really should have waited until after the new natl HD channels launched. Then there would be no complaints. I think everyone is pissed that they'll now be forced to buy the lame HD package and then wait for the new channels.



gb33 said:


> To play the bad guy; if it will be a good value with "all these" channels we will be getting. Then it just shows what a lousy deal we have been receiving.
> Okay, so if I tell them that with my EXISTING HR20 that I no longer want the HD package, I get no choice?! In fact I will either have to pay another dollar per month or give it back? Is that in the contract too. "We reserve the right to change the package to charge you more, and if you don't like it we can take back the box you signed a contract for and then keep you under contract with no box." That being a lamen term description.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (Jan 30, 2007)

I understand all the frustrations. For me, it's a no-brainer - I can't get OTA reception due to a mountain in the way and Comca$t wants $60 more each month than D* for substantially the same channel lineup(75% of which is still analog). When the additional HD channels are available, I'll be even happier.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't want HD offerings for free. I just want my free OTA locals in HD and record them. If I have to pay the $11 I will not stay. Dish charges a $5 HD capable fee if you dont have package.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it's *very* safe to assume that Dish is going to raise their rates (or re-arrange their packages) as well. This is just like the airlines. United raises fares and American follows suit within days. Maybe Sat TV doesn't work that fast, but I'd bet that Dish is going to follow D*s lead. Will it be exactly $11 like D*? Probably not, since they'll want to gain a very slight competitive edge. I need NFL Sunday Ticket, so it's D* for me.

You might as well call Dish today, because they are going to get $11 a month from you whether you watch their HD channels or not.



gb33 said:


> I don't want HD offerings for free. I just want my free OTA locals in HD and record them. If I have to pay the $11 I will not stay. Dish charges a $5 HD capable fee if you dont have package.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

dpluta said:


> You might as well call Dish today, because they are going to get $11 a month from you whether you watch their HD channels or not.


 I hear ya. I actually dont like dish much, and almost went to them before. Just using an example. I would be happy with just recording HD OTA locals. All I want, but then the kid "needs" disney and such.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

I know. My kids are thrilled that Cartoon Net is coming soon in HD.

I dont think $70 is too bad for 185 channels, DVR, and HD. From what I'm hearing it's still cheaper than most cable situations. Let's just hope they dont dip their bills into the water again too soon.



gb33 said:


> I hear ya. I actually dont like dish much, and almost went to them before. Just using an example. I would be happy with just recording HD OTA locals. All I want, but then the kid "needs" disney and such.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dpluta said:


> I think it's *very* safe to assume that Dish is going to raise their rates (or re-arrange their packages) as well. This is just like the airlines. United raises fares and American follows suit within days. Maybe Sat TV doesn't work that fast, but I'd bet that Dish is going to follow D*s lead. Will it be exactly $11 like D*? Probably not, since they'll want to gain a very slight competitive edge. I need NFL Sunday Ticket, so it's D* for me.
> 
> You might as well call Dish today, because they are going to get $11 a month from you whether you watch their HD channels or not.


Actually it's DirecTV following Dish's lead. Dish announced price increases about a month before this info about DirecTV's increase.

Most of their packages are also going up from $3-$5 a month and they are also starting an "HD enabling" fee similar to what DirecTV is doing.

Here is a link to their increases: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/rateincrease2007.htm

Chris or Earl....perhaps something like this can be created for the DirecTV increases to help people out?


----------



## pedro4868 (Jan 31, 2007)

does anyone know a date when any of the new hd channels will be up an running?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope, no announced dates. Just sometime 2007.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> does anyone know a date when any of the new hd channels will be up an running?


It depends on when DirecTV10 and 11 launch; these are the satellites that will provide the MPEG4 HD capacity to add those "up to 150 channels of national HD programming" DirecTV has been bragging about. Unfortunately, DirecTV 11 is scheduled to launch with SeaLaunch, which just had a booster essentially blow up on its launch platform in the middle of the equatorial Pacific ocean last week. That will undoubtedly affect D*11's launch in some way, whether to delay it while the cause of the explosion is found and corrected and the launch platform refurbished, or while alternate launch services are arranged.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> ...they are also starting an "HD enabling" fee similar to what DirecTV is doing.


Actually, the HD enabling fee has been around since the inception of the DishHD packages about 10 months ago.

It all comes down to how they get their pound of flesh out of you. As it is with cable, when you start leasing receivers, you're going to have to get your money's worth out of the much quicker. That's why cable charges $10/month and satellite charges $5-$6.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pedro4868 said:


> does anyone know a date when any of the new hd channels will be up an running?


My crystal ball says October 2007 give or take a little.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I assume D* will be emailing or mailing its customers a new rate sheet that explains the new plans and hopefully will explain the new HD plan. Hopefully, they will not use the same verbiage that was used in the emails that were posted on this forum. That verbiage was terribly confusing.

Even though I get the D* e-letter every month or so, I never got the HD package email some others got.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> My crystal ball says October 2007 give or take a little.


According to Chase Carey at their financial report meeting for investors...some new HD channels will be there about 60 days after the first new Sat goes up, and then more after the 2nd one goes up.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

just an FYI, be careful and follow thru with ALL screens if you add or change HBO/SHO etc.
I switched from SHO to HBO, then hit DONE.
I managed to shut off my DVR service and all the HD package channels, appeared to have screwed up the account in their computer system and took a full hour to restore with a Tier 2 tech, yes an hour with the tech, +20min on hold beforehand
Dan


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a question for Premium service, do you pay the extra 10.99 or is it included. It seems they should have Premium with HD like Total Choice with HD


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

AlexCF said:


> It's pretty close to what the pdf file looked like that they sent out. DirecTV should be ashamed of themselves for sending such an awful document to its customers.


I have to agree with this! I cannot even attempt to read that mess. Its almost like they didn't want us to read it.


----------

